# Photo Day



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

This may seem crazy but I really feel like I don't take enough time to go out and shoot. My photography business has really eaten into my spare time and that spare time is when I used to shoot (Miss M ain't about to let me ride less  ).

This morning I made the time. I didn't really feel it this morning.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Tonight worked out great.


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

Beautiful as always!

Flyn G


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow..just wow...I wish I had more to say, but that is really all that comes to mind....I really suck


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Other photographers shouldn't depress you.*



physasst said:


> Wow..just wow...I wish I had more to say, but that is really all that comes to mind....I really suck



They should inspire you.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

woohoo....white bike!


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

MB1 said:


> They should inspire you.



they do!!!


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

MB1 said:


> Tonight worked out great.


I asked MB1 to take that picture of the wall. My sweetie wore an MIA bracelet for Charles Frank Morley for years, but had never learned what happened to him. When she mentioned it to me we looked him up on line. He was an Air Force Major who was shot down over Laos in 1970. His remains were returned to the United States in 1995, and identified in 1999. RIP.

http://thewall-usa.com/info.asp?recid=36500

Thanks MB1. I appreciate it.


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

How do you always get the reflections of the Washington Monument to line up perfectly with actual monument???? 


Yes... that was a joke


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

wooglin said:


> I asked MB1 to take that picture of the wall. My sweetie wore an MIA bracelet for Charles Frank Morley for years, but had never learned what happened to him. When she mentioned it to me we looked him up on line. He was an Air Force Major who was shot down over Laos in 1970. His remains were returned to the United States in 1995, and identified in 1999. RIP.
> 
> http://thewall-usa.com/info.asp?recid=36500
> 
> Thanks MB1. I appreciate it.


His name is way up high on The Wall in the deepest part where he is remembered with honor.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

You rock. MissM is a lucky girl to have someone so thoughtful.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*wishing too hard*



MB1 said:


> ...This morning I made the time. I didn't really feel it this morning.


Happens to me too when I'm wishing too hard for a good photo shoot. When I work too hard to get something creative, it just doesn't look right. Much better when I'm relaxed and not expecting much and caught by surprise by something really inspiring...


----------



## Tyson L. Sparks (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow MB1, those are some great shots...Never knew you were a biker too.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

MB1 said:


> This morning I made the time. I didn't really feel it this morning.


Even when you don't feel it you take some inspiring shots.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

Tyson L. Sparks said:


> Wow MB1, those are some great shots...Never knew you were a biker too.


LOLZ.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Thanks.*



Tyson L. Sparks said:


> Wow MB1, those are some great shots...Never knew you were a biker too.


It would probably be more accurate to say that I am a photographer too.


----------



## Tyson L. Sparks (Jun 25, 2008)

Brick Tamland said:


> LOLZ.


 ??? I take it biker is not the right word!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Tyson L. Sparks said:


> ??? I take it biker is not the right word!


No, the deal is that on this site I am well known as a psycho nutcase big mileage biker/cyclist and only a photographer as a sideline.

BTW check out todays photos http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=136299


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

Are you using color filters on the camera or modifying them in Photoshop? They're gorgeous.


----------



## rockcrusher (Sep 26, 2005)

yes gorgeous. What camera?


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Even though you weren't "feeling it," I love the colors on the first shot.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hmm... MB1, Tyson - do you guys know some goofball named Another View at photographyreview.com? I might know that guy.  Just a lurker here with much to learn, some pounds to lose and a new bike. Thanks for sharing the shots!


----------



## Tyson L. Sparks (Jun 25, 2008)

I know of the lad, why do you ask....


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

...bears a striking resemblance... :wink5: Yeah, it's me. 

I have to say, the road bike treatment is just an amazing form of torture - aka getting in better shape.


----------



## Tyson L. Sparks (Jun 25, 2008)

Thats one of the reasons I started to ride again. I think its a blast.I am going to try and do another ride report this weekend on a local trail and park. It helps to motivate me to get out and ride if Iget to take pictures.


----------



## Tyson L. Sparks (Jun 25, 2008)

Check out my blog there are posts from two of us that rode the path.

http://planetm3.blogspot.com/


----------

